# wessen Raupe frisst unsere Iris kahl  ?



## JoergK (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

noch bevor ich mich und meinen Weiher hier vorgestellt habe 
schon gleich die erste Frage:

an meinen __ Schwertlilien sind 'ne ganze Menge der abgebildeten Raupen dabei,
alle Blätter bis auf den Mittelstängel abzunagen. :evil
Habe schon einige abgesammelt und den Orfen zum Fraß vorgeworfen, aber die haben sie verschmäht....

Wisst Ihr, wessen Nachwuchs das ist ? Die Kerle sind so ca 12mm lang.

Danke und Gruß

Jörg


----------



## HaMaKi (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: wessen Raupe frisst unsere  Iris kahl  ?*

Hallo Jörg,

schau mal hier nach.

Das sollte Deine Fragen beantworten können.

Gruß Marita


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: wessen Raupe frisst unsere  Iris kahl  ?*

Hi Jörg,

die Viecher hab ich jedes Jahr im Garten. Am Teich fressen sie ebenfalls die gelbe Wasserschwertlilie, im Rest des Gartens gerne den Lysimachia punctata (Goldfelberich) und meine Polygonatum (__ Salomonsiegel). Diese Blattwespe ??? ist nicht nur auf eine Pflanzenart spezialisiert. Ich lasse sie immer dran. Die Fische mochten sie nicht (wahrscheinlich wegen den Giftstoffen aus der Iris/Polygonatum). Und der Felberich machte nach Kahlfraß halt bekanntschaft mit dem Rasenmäher (ist ja eh fast unausrottbar)


----------



## JoergK (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: wessen Raupe frisst unsere  Iris kahl  ?*

Hi zusammen,

@Marita
danke für den link, hätte ich auch selbst finden können... 
Gut zu wissen, das das nix exotisches ist.

Das sind (bzw. waren... ) wirklich diese Blattwespen :evil
Fertig sehen die ja fast aus wie Stubenfliegen.

@__ Knoblauchkröte
hier hatten sie  zum Glück noch nicht aus dem Teich herausgefunden und auch nur die gelben Iris abgegrast.
Wobei Du mit dem Felberrich recht hast, das Zeug wächst und wächst.

Hab jetzt erst mal alle abgesammelt. Die __ Rückenschwimmer waren nicht dafür zu begeistern, aber die Orfies haben's irgendwann dann geschnallt, das da ein Leckerbissen schwimmt und danach ging's recht schnell....
Werd's im Auge behalten

Danke und Gruß
Jörg


----------

